# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شرح تفصيلي لكيفية انشاء ملفات  Ini الخاصة بملفات الفلاشة لاجهزة نوكيا على التورنادو.

## bodr41

*شرح تفصيلي لكيفية انشاء ملفات ini الخاصة بملفات الفلاشة لاجهزة نوكيا على التورنادو. * *تعريف ملفات Ini : ملفات ini هي عبارة عن ملفات تكون مع الفلاشة الكاملة Full Flash .
وتكمن اهميتها في تثبيت ملفات الفلاشة الخاصة بكل جهاز على الواجهة وبمجرد تحديد جيل الجهاز ثم الضغط على خاصية Info سيتم من خلا لها تحديد نوع الجهاز وملفات الفلاشة الخاصة به وبالتالي فهي تساعد البوكس على قراءة الفلاشة اوتوماتيكيا مما يوفر علينا عناء البحث ويهيء لنا العمل في وقت وجيز وبصورة اضمن .     
Create Ini File خاصية تستخدم لعمل ملف بالامتداد ini حيث يتم تخزين الخيارات الموجودة على الشاشة.وعندما نقوم بتحديد الموديل الخاص بالجهاز وتحديد جميع الاختيارات التي نقوم بعملها  بصفة دورية مع نفس الموديل ثم نقوم بالضغط على هدا الاختيارسيقوم هدا الاخير بتخزين جميع الاختيارات السالفة في ملف ini الدي يحمل اسم الموديل وعند تحديد الاختيار Use Ini File Settings يقوم البرنامج  باستدعاء بصورة الية جميع الاختيارات المخزنة سابقا في ملف دو امتداد ini الخاص بموديل الهاتف. Autodetect Product خاصية تستخدم لتحديد المنتاج بصورة الية .حيث نقوم بتحديد هدا الاختيار ثم عمل Info فيظهر الموديل الخاص بالجهاز في منطقة Product بصورة الية.  كيفية استخدام ملفات Ini :
1 - فك الضغط المجلد المرفق.nnnnnnnnnn n 2 - حدد كل الملفات التي يحتويها المجلد وقم بنسخها.n 3 - ضعها في المسار التالي :nnnnnnnnnnnn* * x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix* او من هدا المسار* x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ UFS_DCT x BB5*  ملاحظة هامة : *يجب ان تكون ملفات الفلاشة موجودة بمسارها الصحيح بمجلد البروديكت*  وتكون من نفس الاصدار المحدد بملف ini.    اسال الله التوفيق  Oussama Bodr

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ameerl

مشكور   اخي

----------


## أبوحمزة

الف شكر

----------


## apollo66

بارك الله فيك

----------


## azizeloma

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## king a7med

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم*  *بارك الله فيك على الطرح* *ان شاء الله تواصل نشاطك بالمنتدى* *و نرى منك كل جديد في القريب ان شاء الله*

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## samisam12345

think you

----------

